# من هو يسوع؟



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

سلام ونعمة 
يا أخواني وأخواتي حفظكم الرب على هذا المنتدى الجميل
لا أرغب في إطالة موضوعي لكني جديد على هذا المنتدى وسعيد بوجوده 
وأتمنى أن القى جواباً شافياً لتساؤلاتي.
لقد قرأت الكتاب المقدس مؤخرا وخطر في بالي بعض التساؤلات 
ولكي أكون صادق والحيرة أحيانا لكني أريد ان اسمع منكم الجواب عليها 
لان خبرتكم وعلمكم بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس يفوق علمي

لن أطرح كل تساؤلاتي مرة واحدة لكن أريد البدء بسؤال بسيط

من هو يسوع؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Michael (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: تساؤلات محيرة*

*


مطر35 قال:



			من هو يسوع؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
لو كنت قد قرءات الكتاب المقدس كما تدعى لعرفت ان يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد ، حامل خطايا العالم وفادينا
*


----------



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: تساؤلات محيرة*

عزيزي 
احنا لو قعدنا نتكلم عني يسوع في صفحات وصفحات مش كفايه
ولكن مبدئيا دي معرفه بسيطه عن يسوع 

يسوع المسيح هو الله المتجسّد،
أعظم شخصية على الإطلاق

أعظم معلم قدّم تعاليم جديدة للإنسان

أعظم شخص قدم الخير الكثير للإنسان .. باذلاً نفسه أولاً 

أعظم شخصية عبر التاريخ
 أعظم قائد
أعظم معلم
 أكثر شخص قام بأعمال صالحة تجاه البشر
  عاش حياة القداسة الكاملة
قم بزيارة أي موقع في العالم اليوم تحدث مع الناس من مختلف الاديان وسوف يقرون أنه لم يوجد شخص في العالم كله أعظم من يسوع المسيح هو أندر شخصية في العالم أجمع.لقد غير يسوع مجرى التاريخ حتى أنك لو نظرت إلى تاريخ اليوم فسوف تجد أن يسوع قد عاش على الأرض منذ أكثر من 2000 سنة.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: تساؤلات محيرة*

*يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

هو الاب الحنون

مصدر الحنان

ملجاء لكل انسان حصن قوي يحتمي فيه المؤمن*


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2011)

راجع الروابط التالية:
من هو يسوع
من هو المسيح


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 مايو 2011)

هو /
إنجيل يوحنا 1: 3

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

*هو الاول والاخر الالف والياء البداية والنهاية 
حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته 
هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد 
*


----------



## bob (17 مايو 2011)

*يسوع هو :
هو الله 
الاقنوم الثاني 
ابن الله و ابن الانسان
ملك الملوك و رب الارباب 
هو المسيا المنتظرمن العهد القديم 
ادم الثاني 
مخلص العالم و مفدي البشرية
و يعوذنا الوقت لو استمرنا في الحديث عن من هو يسوع

*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 مايو 2011)

*من هو يسوع؟
بروس م. ميتزجر
أستاذ العهد الجديد السابق
معهد برينسيتون اللاهوتى
ترجمة: فادى اليكساندر​
ما هى الدلالات التى نسبها يسوع إلى نفسه؟ هل إعتبر نفسه مجرد معلم، و الذى كان مثل معلمين يهود آخرين معاصرين له، يجب أن يعلم أتباعه أشياء تخص العقيدة و الأخلاق؟ أم هل فكر فى نفسه على أنه المسيا، المُختار من الله، الذى إتجهت له آمال شعب؟ كيف إستخدم لنفسه تعبيرات مثل "ابن الله"، "ابن الإنسان"، "المسيا"، و كيف أعطى تفسيراً مميزاً للشخصه و أعماله من خلال ما قاله و ما فعله؟

يجب إدراك أن هذا الموضوع، و هو ما الذى علّم به يسوع عن نفسه، يختلف عن بقية الموضوعات التى تم تناولها فى هذا الفصل. فعن تعليمه عن الله، ملكوت السماوات، أو البشر، تعامل مباشرةً مع الموضوع، و لكن فى تعليمه عن نفسه فسنجد أنه لم يعلّم بشىء مباشر عن نفسه نستطيع أن نسميه "كريستولوجى". فما يجب أن نبحث عنه هو الإفتراضات المُسبقة التى يضعها خلف تعليقاته عن شخصه و عمله. هذه الإفتراضات لم يُعلن عنها بصراحة، فحينما ننظر للأمر بعمق، سنجد أنه من الواضح أننا لا يجب أن نتوقع من يسوع أن يذهب لشخص ما مثلاً و يقول له:"أنظر إلىّ، أنا أريدك أن تعرف أننى ابن الله، المسيا"! فبحسب طبيعة حالته، فإن الطريقة الوحيدة التى يستطيع أن ينقل بها هذه الفكرة بشكل مقنع، هو أن يعطى تلاميذه بعض الإرشادات الغير مباشرة حول إرساليته و قدره، من خلال ما فعله و ما قاله أيضاً.

أولاً: المسيا

لقب "المسيا" هو كلمة عبرية تعنى "الممسوح" و التى أصبحت فى اليونانية "خريستوس" و فى الإنجليزية "كرايست" (المسيح فى العربية). و هذا اللقب كان يخص أى شخص تم مسحه بالزيت المقدس، مثل رئيس الكهنة (لا 4 : 3، 5، 16) أو الملك (2 صم 1 : 14، 16). و فى الفترة الاخيرة من زمن العهد القديم، أصبح اللقب "المسيا" يتطلب مرجعية خاصة ليشير إلى الملك النموذجى الممسوح من الله، أى المُفوض بروح الله، ليصل بشعبه لإرساء ملكوت الله فى البر (دا 9 : 26 – 27). و فى فترة ما بين العهد القديم و العهد الجديد، توسعت هذه الأفكار بشكل ملحوظ و أخذت قوالب مختلفة فى القطاعات اليهودية المختلفة.

: 35؛ 13 : 21)، و حتى فى هذه الثلاث مرات لا ينسب يسوع اللقب لنفسه بشكل مباشر. و فى اناجيل متى، لوقا، و يوحنا، نادراً ما نجد اللقب على لسان يسوع، و تقريباً لم ينسبه أبداً لنفسه (فقط فى مت 23 : 10؛ و مرتين بعد القيامة فى لو 24 : 26؛ و يو 17 : 3). نستنتج إذن من هذه البيانات أنه بينما كان أعضاء الكنيسة الأولى يتكلمون عن يسوع كثيراً بإعتباره المسيح، فالكلمة تظهر فى كل كتب العهد الجديد ماعدا رسالة يوحنا الثالثة، فإن يسوع كان معارضاً لإستخدام اللقب ليشير لنفسه.

هذه المعارضة لا تعنى أن يسوع لم يعتقد بأنه هو المسيا، لأنه حينما كان يواجهه أحدهم سواء فى عبارة مباشرة أو سؤال حول مسيانيته، كان يعترف بانه هو المسيا. ففى قيصرية فيلبى، قبِل إعلان بطرس:"أنت هو المسيح" (مر 8 : 29؛ و قارن مت 16 : 16)، و فى وقت محاكمته رد على سؤال قيافا:"أنت هو المسيا ابن المبارك؟" (مر 14 : 61) بتأكيد واضح قائلاً:"أنا هو". و بالمثل فى انجيل يوحنا، أجاب يسوع المرأة السامرية حول عباراتها عن المسيا بقوله:"أنا هو الذى يتكلم إليكى" (يو 4 : 26).

إذن، فمعارضة يسوع لإستخدام لقب "المسيا" نبعت بلا شك من التوقعات السياسية و القومية التى إرتبطت باللقب فى عقول المعاصرين ليسوع. أكثر من مرة فى خلال خدمته، حذر الآخرين، سواء أولئك الذين شفاهم أو تلاميذه من أن يعلنوا للعامة أنه هو المسيا (مر 1 : 25؛ 5 : 43؛ 7 : 36؛ 8 : 30؛ 9 : 9). لقد كان إنكاره الثابت للنغمات السياسية للحكم و السلطة فى إنسجام تام مع خدمته بالكامل، حتى أنه فى يوم أحد الشعانين تقبل المواقف الحماسية من الذين هتفوا بأنه مخلص اسرائيل المُنتظر، فقد ركب لأورشاليم ليس فرساً مُعد للحرب، و إنما حمار صغير، جحش ابن أتان (مت 21 : 2 – 11). و لاحقاً أعترف لبيلاطس أنه ملك، و لكنه أعلن أن ملكه ليس من هذا العالم (يو 18 : 36 – 39).

ثانياً: ابن الإنسان

: 56؛ عب 2 : 6؛ رؤ 1 : 13؛ 14 : 14). إذن فمن الواضح أن هذا التعبير يحمل شهادة خاصة عن إستخدام يسوع لهذا اللقب و تفضيله له، و قد أنتقل هذا التعبير بإخلاص بواسطة الإنجيليين و بقية كُتّاب العهد الجديد.

الإستخدام اليهودى السابق للقب "ابن الإنسان" يشير إلى أنه يحمل أكثر من معنى. ففى مرات يظهر على أنه يعنى مجرد الإنسان البشرى فقط. و فى سفر حزقيال حيث يقع لقب "ابن الإنسان" و الذى تُرجِم فى الترجمة المُنقحة القياسية الجديدة "بشراً" أكثر من تسعين مرة، كان يصف النبى على أنه مجرد خليقة إنسانية ضعيفة فى نظر الله القدير. أما الإستخدام الثالث للعبارة يقع فى دانيال 7 : 13 – 14 حيث يصف النبى الرؤية التى رآها قائلاً:"رأيت شبه كائن بشرى (حرفياً: شبه ابن إنسان) يأتى مع سحب السماء. و جاء إلى القديم (أى الله القدير) و أُحضِر قدامه. له أُعطِى سلطان و مجداً و مُلكاً حتى أن كل البشر، الأمم، و الألسنة، تتعبد له. سلطانه سلطان أبدى لا يزول أبداً، و ملكه لن يتدمر أبداً".

هذه العبارة هنا تُشِير إلى تشخيصات قديسى العلى (7 : 18، 27). ثم فى الأدب الرؤيوى اللاحق، مثل أخنوخ (أخنوخ، الفصول 34 – 61). و أسدارس (2 أسدارس، الفصل 13)، أصبح المصطلح "ابن الإنسان" يُشير إلى إنسان فائق، أى المُختار، و قد أُستُخدِم ليُشير إلى الحاكم المسيانى لملكوت الله.

أى معنى من هذه المعانى الثلاث لمصطلح "ابن الإنسان" فى العهد القديم أثر فى يسوع فى غالبية إستخداماته الخاصة لهذا التعبير؟ بفحص المقاطع الواردة فى الأناجيل حينما يظهر هذا المصطلح، يتبين لنا أن يسوع قد عرّف نفسه بابن الإنسان السماوى الذى ظهر فى رؤية دانيال، و لكنه فى نفس الوقت إستخدام اللقب بمعنى جديد و أغناه أكثر. فيما يلى أمثلة نموذجية لهذا التعبير من الأناجيل، تنقسم إلى ثلاث تصنيفات:

– 35)، فإنه يُشير لنفسه كابن الإنسان.
: 26 – 27؛ 14 : 62؛ لو 17 : 24 – 30). الفكرة الرئيسية فى هذا السمو الظاهر فى هذه المقاطع مُقتبس تقريباً من المقطع الوارد فى دانيال 7 : 13 – 14.
: 21، 41؛ لو 18 : 31؛ 19 : 10). بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإنه يعرف نفسه بعبد الرب المتألم الذى وصفه أشعياء (أش 53 : 10 – 12)، و يعلن أن:"ابن الإنسان لم يأتى ليُخدَم بل ليخدِم، و ليعطى حياته فِديةً عن كثيرين" (مر 10 : 45).

الشىء الجديد، إذن، فى إستخدام يسوع لهذه الجملة، هو خلطه لأفكار التذلل و التألم و الموت مع أفكار السمو و الإرتفاع المستقبلى لابن الإنسان. فواضح أنه أراد أن يستخدم تعبير يكون معناه غامض و لذلك يستطيع تعريف نفسه بصورة أكثر دقة حتى يستطيع أن يعبر عن لغز شخصه و خدمته. فكما إستخدم يسوع هذا التعبير "ابن الإنسان"، فقد إستخدمه بشكل يحمل تناقض ظاهرى بشكل جوهرى. أنه يضع يسوع داخل إطار إنسانيته، و مع ذلك يجعله أسمى من كل البشر. أنه لقب يعلن مجده الغير أرضى و خزيه الأرضى. أنه لقب يشتمل على فكر الإنسان الذى أتى من السماء و الذى سيظهر فى نهاية العالم لكنه يجب أن يكون مخفياً فى البداية. بإختصار، تعريفه لنفسه بإنه ابن الإنسان يشتمل على زعمه بأنه سيأتى يوماً ما و سيتم الإعتراف به كالحاكم، المسيا، و المخلص.

ثالثاً: ابن الله

: 25؛ 9 : 35؛ 10 : 36؛ 11 : 4، 27؛ 19 : 7؛ 20 : 31) تماماً كما يستخدم اللقب فى شكله البسيط المُطلق "الابن" (3 : 17، 35 – 36؛ 5 : 19 – 23، 26؛ 6 : 40؛ 8 : 36؛ 14 : 13؛ 17 : 1)، و اللقب الخاص بيوحنا "الابن الوحيد" (3 : 16 – 17 و قارن مع 1 يو 4 : 9 – 10). فعبر انجيله بالكامل، كان إهتمام البشير الرابع هو إظهار أن ذاك الذى كان مع الله فى البدء، الذى كان بالفعل الله نفسه، أصبح الآن متجسداً فى جسد بشرى (يو 1 : 1، 4). و بتعريفه لابن الله كملك اسرائيل (1 : 49)، يكرر المؤلف معلناً أن يسوع إدعى علاقة فريدة لا مثيل لها مع الله. أكثر من مرة حاول اليهود قتل يسوع لأنه قام بتجديف:"لأنه لم يقم فقط بكسر السبت، بل دعا الله أنه أبيه، مساوياً نفسه بالله هكذا" (يو 5 : 18؛ و قارن 10 : 30 – 33). و عن طريق سلسلة من التصريحات التى لا نجد مثيل لها، مثل "أنا هو خبز الحياة" (يو 6 : 35)، "انا هو نور العالم" (8 : 12)، و "أنا هو القيامة و الحياة" (11 : 25)، نرى يسوع يستخدم الصياغة الثيؤفانية الخاصة بأوصاف يهوه السامية جداً فى العهد القديم (أنظر خر 3 : 14). فليس من المفاجىء إذن أن ينتهى هذا الإنجيل ببيان أن يسوع القائم من الموت لم يقبل فقط كلمات التوقير من الرسول توما:"ربى و إلهى!" و لكنه يبارك كل من يعترف مثله (يو 20 : 28 – 29).

و رغم أن لغة الأناجيل الإزائية حول يسوع كابن الله تختلف عن تلك الموجودة فى الانجيل الرابع، فإن الإنطباع الذى يتركونه لدى القارىء هو نفس إنطباع الانجيل الرابع: يسوع يدعى و يقبل الكرامة الخاصة بالإلوهية فقط. بكلا الطريقتين، بشكل مباشر كما فى إعترافه امام قيافا (مر 14 : 62)، و بشكل غير مباشر كما فى مثل الأجراء الأشرار (مر 12 : 1 – 9)، يدعى يسوع ليس أنه فقط ابن الله، بل ابن الله المحبوب الذى سيأتى على سحب السماء. و فى واحد من أهم المقاطع الكريستولوجية الموجودة فى العهد الجديد بالكامل، و المحفوظ فى (مت 11 : 27؛ لو 10 : 22) يتكلم يسوع عن بنوته لله التى لا يشاركه فيها أحد:"كل الأشياء أعطاها لى الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الإبن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الإبن و لمن أراد الإبن يكشف له". هنا، فى أقدم طبقة من الأناجيل الإزائية و بلغة كل حرف فيها يشتمل على نفس السمو المُستخدم فى الانجيل الرابع، يسوع يدعى أنه ليس فقط الوحيد الذى يتمتع بعلاقة خاصة بالله، و لكن أنه أيضاً الوحيد الذى من خلاله يستطيع الآخرين أن يتمتعوا بعلاقة مشابهة.

بالإضافة إلى مثل هذه الإدعاءات المباشرة ليسوع فى أنه ابن الله الفريد من نوعه، فإن الاناجيل تحتوى على شهادات أخرى غير مباشرة تُشِير إلى نفس الإتجاه. لأكثر من مرة يدعى يسوع يقول يسوع ما معناه أنه فى شخصه و عمله، فإن شىء ما جديد و مفرح و رائع قد حدث للعالم. فحينما تم توبيخه لأن تلاميذه لم يهتموا بالصيامات اليهودية التقليدية، رد قائلاً أنه طالما موجود معهم، فإن الصيام غير مناسب كما لو كانوا صائمين فى فرح (مت 9 : 14 – 15؛ مر 2 : 18 – 19؛ لو 5 : 33 – 35). و فى موقف آخر حينما أشار إلى الملك سليمان و شهرته بالحكمة، أعلن يسوع أنه فى شخصه و فى ملكوته:"شىء ما أعظم من سليمان موجود هنا!" (مت 12 : 42: لو 11 : 31).

ثم يأخذ يسوع الحق لنفسه بأنه لديه سلطة غفران الخطايا، و هو الإمتياز الذى أدركه اعداؤه بشكل صحيح خاص بالله فقط (مر 2 : 5 – 7؛ 25 : 31 – 46). و يدعى بصراحة أن كل البشر سيقفون أمامه يوماً ما ليدينهم، ليس فقط عن أعمالهم، بل أيضاً على نياتهم، التى يعرفها الله فقط (مت 7 : 22 – 23؛ 25 : 31 – 46). بل و يضع طلبات بأن الأفراد يجب أن يسلموا أنفسهم بالتمام له، كمن يعرف نفسه بأن قضيته هى قضية الله. مثلاً يقول:"كل من يعترف بى قبل الآخرين، سوف أعترف أنا أيضاً به أمام أبى فى السماوات" (مت 10 : 32)، و قوله:"و كل من يحب أباً أو أماً أكثر من لا يستحقنى، و كل من لا يحمل الصليب و يتبعنى لا يستحقنى" (مت 10 : 37، و قارن لو 14 : 26 – 27). فى هذه المقاطع و فى أقوال أخرى مشابهة، فإن قيمة حياة الرد بأكملها و قدره يتعلق بعلاقة هذا الشخص بيسوع.

أقوال "أنا" التى قد تُعتبر من الخصائص الفريدة للاهوت اليوحناوى، موجودة أيضاً فى التسجيلات الإزائية. عظة يسوع على الجبل تمثله كمن يضع قراراته على قِدم المساواة مع القرارات التى ينسبها العهد القديم لله نفسه ("قد سمعتم أنه قد قِيل...و لكن أنا أقول لكم" مت 5 : 21 – 22، 27 – 28، 31 – 32، 38 – 39، 43 – 44). إنه نفس الضمير "أنا" الذى له السيادة الذى يعنى وعى يسوع بنفسه، و يظهر فى أماكن كثيرة؛ مثل:"أنا سوف أعطيكم راحة" (مت 11 : 28)، "أنا أتيت لأدعو لا أبراراً بل خطاة" (مر 2 : 17) و "أنا أتيت لأضع ناراً فى الأرض" (لو 12 : 49). هذه التصريحات المدهشة لها روعة نحن غالباً لا نستطيع تقديرها حق قدرها بسبب ألفتنا لها التى جعلت إدراكنا الحِسى غبى.

حتى إستخدام يسوع المميز لكلمة "آمين" التى تُترجم عادةً إلى "الحق الحق" تتضمن حقيقة مُطلقة و سلطة لرسالته لا يوجد لها مثيل فى أى مكان آخر. الأدب اليهودى بأكمله لا يوجد فيه أى مثال لأى كاتب أو معلم رابينى يبدأ ملاحظاته بالتعبير:"الحق أقول لكم...". لكن هذه الصياغة التقديسية تظهر ثلاثين مرة فى انجيل متى، ثلاثة عشر مرة فى انجيل مرقس، ست مرات فى انجيل لوقا، و خمسة و عشرين مرة فى انجيل يوحنا (الذى عادةً يكرر الكلمة "الحق، الحق..."). الأقوال التى تتقدمها الصيغة التقديسية هذه محتواها متنوع، و لكن غالبيتهم عن شخص يسوع، إما كالمسيا أو كمن يطلب الإيمان بمسيانيته بعكس المظاهر الخارجية و الآراء الخاطئة حول شخصه. و الفكرة من وراء كلمة "آمين" قبل هذه الأقوال هى إظهار أن حقيقة الأقوال مُطلقة لأن يسوع نفسه بتقديسه لها يعترف بهم كأقواله هو الخاصة، و بهذا يقتنون شرعيتهم. و التضمين الكامل فى طريقة يسوع المميزة هذه فى الخطاب هى تأكيد يسوع على سلطته الفريدة، مقدماً نفسه على أنه الذى يتكلم باسم الله و بإقرار الله نفسه. فلا يندهش القارىء إذن حينما يعرف أنه فى نهاية عظة يسوع على الجبل:"صُعِقت الجموع من تعليمه، فقد علّم كمن يمتلك سلطة، و ليس مثل كتبتهم" (مت 7 : 28 – 29).

من كل ما قِيل سيتضح أن هناك رؤية سامية لشخص يسوع تتخلخل فى كل الأربعة أناجيل. فكلماته و أفعاله المُوثّقة فى أقدم الوثائق الأدبية للأناجيل الإزائية ليست مختلفة فى نوعيتها (رغم إختلافها فى اللغة) عن الشهادة المُسجلة فى الإنجيل الرابع. فبعد عمل أقسى فحص دقيق للمصادر، يجب على الفرد أن يستنتج بأن يسوع الناصرى بشهادته و بكلماته، إدعى أنه هو ابن الله الوحيد.

لقد كان بسبب هذا الإدعاء السامى أن يسوع قد سُلِم للموت بواسطة أولئك الذين رأوه قد إرتكب التجديف (مر 14 : 61 – 64). و لذلك فمن كل تعاليم يسوع، لا يوجد تعليم نستطيع أن نكون واثقين من قوة تاريخيته مثل هذا التعليم، لأنه بدون هذا العنصر لا يوجد شىء فى حياته يمكن أن يبرر بشكل معقول الحِدة و العداوة الذين أدوا به إلى موت. إن تقوى اليهود المستقيمين تلخصت فى سخريتهم اللاذعة التى إتجهت نحوه و هو على الصليب:"إن كنت ابن الله، فإنزل من على الصليب" (مت 27 : 40؛ و قارن الأعداد 41 – 44).

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 Bruce M. Metzger, The New Testament: Its Background, Growth & Content, 3rd Revised & Enlarged Edition, Abingdon Press: USA 2003, P. 175 – 182.
*


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: تساؤلات محيرة*



netta قال:


> عزيزي
> احنا لو قعدنا نتكلم عني يسوع في صفحات وصفحات مش كفايه
> ولكن مبدئيا دي معرفه بسيطه عن يسوع
> 
> ...


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

@ كيرلس الأورشليمي

كيف يكون إبن الإنسان وإبن الله معاً؟

نحن نعرف إننا نحن كبشر تتكون علاقة الأبوة في أجيالنا عن طريق التزاوج والولادة...فهل تم ذلك في حالة إبن الله؟


حفظك الرب وشكرا على مساعدتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: تساؤلات محيرة*




مطر35 قال:


> netta قال:
> 
> 
> > عزيزي
> ...


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: تساؤلات محيرة*



Gospel Life قال:


> مطر35 قال:
> 
> 
> > اتمني اكون وضحت لحضرتك الفكره
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> @ كيرلس الأورشليمي
> 
> كيف يكون إبن الإنسان وإبن الله معاً؟
> 
> ...



يسوع المسيح هو الله وابن الله وهو الله المتجسد وابن الانسان لانه صار بالجسد انسان مثلنا

ولفظ ابن الله هنا يعني الاقنوم التاني ( الكلمه ) الذي تجسد وصار يسوع المسيح الظاهر لنا وليس بمعني ان الله  (تزوج وانجب حاشا ) وفي ذات الوقت هو الله 

 مثلا بسيط :

كمان ان الضوء وليد او منبثق من الشمس
او الفكر وليد للعقل وهكذا
 فهل معني ذلك ان الشمس تزوجت وانجبت الضوء او الشعاع
لو ان العقل تزوج وانجب الفكر ؟

كل تلك اسماء والقاب ذكرت في الانجيل المقدس

كما ذكرت في ردي السابق علي حضرتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: تساؤلات محيرة*




مطر35 قال:


> Gospel Life قال:
> 
> 
> > عزيزي
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: تساؤلات محيرة*




مطر35 قال:


> Gospel Life قال:
> 
> 
> > عزيزي
> ...


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يسوع المسيح هو الله وابن الله وهو الله المتجسد وابن الانسان لانه صار بالجسد انسان مثلنا
> 
> ولفظ ابن الله هنا يعني الاقنوم التاني ( الكلمه ) الذي تجسد وصار يسوع المسيح الظاهر لنا وليس بمعني ان الله  (تزوج وانجب حاشا ) وفي ذات الوقت هو الله
> 
> ...




شكرا على جوابك يا أختي..اذاً لماذا لا نسميه الله فقط؟ لماذا نسميه ابن الله اذا كان هو الله نفسه؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> @ كيرلس الأورشليمي
> 
> كيف يكون إبن الإنسان وإبن الله معاً؟
> 
> ...



*أخي الحبيب لا توجد أي علاقة لكلمات "الآب" و "الإبن" بالزواج والعلاقة الزوجية أبدا فهي لدينا في المسيحية لها معنى روحي فقط، نحن كأبناء لله بالتبني لأنه خلقنا على صورته ومثاله تعالى في الحق والبر والعقل والإرادة مُميّزا إيانا عن سائر خليقته وأحبنا وفدانا وخلّصنا من الخطيئة. أما المسيح فبنوته لله تختلف عن بنوتنا نحن لله لأن المسيح هو إبن الله أي الكلمة المولود من ذات الله مساوي للآب في الجوهر الإلهي. كيف يكون إنسان و الله في نفس الوقت؟ يستطيع ذلك لأنه الله المتجسّد وهذا ما يعلّمه الإنجيل.*


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *أخي الحبيب لا توجد أي علاقة لكلمات "الآب" و "الإبن" بالزواج والعلاقة الزوجية أبدا فهي لدينا في المسيحية لها معنى روحي فقط، نحن كأبناء لله بالتبني لأنه خلقنا على صورته ومثاله تعالى في الحق والبر والعقل والإرادة مُميّزا إيانا عن سائر خليقته وأحبنا وفدانا وخلّصنا من الخطيئة. أما المسيح فبنوته لله تختلف عن بنوتنا نحن لله لأن المسيح هو إبن الله أي الكلمة المولود من ذات الله مساوي للآب في الجوهر الإلهي. كيف يكون إنسان و الله في نفس الوقت؟ يستطيع ذلك لأنه الله المتجسّد وهذا ما يعلّمه الإنجيل.*



شكرا لك على اهتمامك ومتابعتك أخي

اذا بأن يستطيع الله أن يكون أنسان..لا يلغي ذلك كينونته الأصلية في كونه اله أو رب لهذا الأنسان...اذاً لماذا نسميه أبن الأنسان؟...مع انو اسم ينافي أصل الحقيقة؟

أشكر حرصك على مساعدتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> شكرا على جوابك يا أختي..اذاً لماذا لا نسميه الله فقط؟ لماذا نسميه ابن الله اذا كان هو الله نفسه؟



استاذي العزيز
نحن نقول الله وابن الله وابن الانسان ويسوع المسيح والكلمه المتجسد
لانه في النهايه الكل واحد

اقرا اولا الينكات التي وضعها لك
ووقتها سوف تجد الاجابات لكل الاسئله التي تشغل بالك

وفي انتظارك بعد قرأتها في اي سؤال اخر


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: تساؤلات محيرة*



Gospel Life قال:


> مطر35 قال:
> 
> 
> > تفضل استاذي
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> شكرا لك على اهتمامك ومتابعتك أخي
> 
> اذا بأن يستطيع الله أن يكون أنسان..لا يلغي ذلك كينونته الأصلية في كونه اله أو رب لهذا الأنسان...اذاً لماذا نسميه أبن الأنسان؟...مع انو اسم ينافي أصل الحقيقة؟
> 
> أشكر حرصك على مساعدتي



في المشاركه دي هتلاقي رد علي سؤال حضرتك
ارجوا ان تقراها

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=98679&postcount=2


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2011)

> هل معنى ذلك بأنه...ليس إبن الله؟


المسيح هو ابن الله اقنوميا هو الله من حيث الجوهر.
*معنى ابن الله ليس معنى التناسل الجسدى بل معناها عقل الله الناطق *


> بوصفك اياه ك"شخص"...أليس في ذلك مساواة له مع البشر؟


*المسيح هو إنسان كامل له كل ما للبشر ما خلا الخطية وحدها .*


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> المسيح هو ابن الله اقنوميا هو الله من حيث الجوهر.
> *معنى ابن الله ليس معنى التناسل الجسدى بل معناها عقل الله الناطق *
> *المسيح هو إنسان كامل له كل ما للبشر ما خلا الخطية وحدها .*



أخ سامح انت تقول بأن المسيح إنسان كامل؟... اذاً فهل نحن نعبد إنسان؟


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> في المشاركه دي هتلاقي رد علي سؤال حضرتك
> ارجوا ان تقراها
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=98679&postcount=2



أنا أشكركي وقد قمت بقرائه المشاركة ولي فيها سؤال آخر:

ذكر في المشاركة بأن المسيح " انه الممثل الرسمى عن الانسان امام الاب"...اذا هو سيقوم بتمثيلنا أمام الأب...فمن هو الأب؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> أخ سامح انت تقول بأن المسيح إنسان كامل؟... اذاً فهل نحن نعبد إنسان؟


نحن نعبد الله الظاهر فى الجسد فالمسيح ليس مجرد انسان فقط بل هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> نحن نعبد الله الظاهر فى الجسد فالمسيح ليس مجرد انسان فقط بل هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد



اذا لا يجوز لنا أن نقول عنه انه إنسان لانه كما تفضلت حضرتك نحن نعبد الله الظاهر في الجسد..ولا يجوز لنا أن نعبد إنسان


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> اذا لا يجوز لنا أن نقول عنه انه إنسان لانه كما تفضلت حضرتك نحن نعبد الله الظاهر في الجسد..ولا يجوز لنا أن نعبد إنسان


* ماهو الجسد الذى ظهر فية الله أليس هو جسد إنسانى أم جسد هلامى ؟
طالما جسد المسيح هو جسد إنسانى فلماذا تصعب على نفسك القول بالإنسان يسوع المسيح وهو نفسة أعلن إنسانيته وبشريته كما أعلن لاهوته.*


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> * ماهو الجسد الذى ظهر فية الله أليس هو جسد إنسانى أم جسد هلامى ؟
> طالما جسد المسيح هو جسد إنسانى فلماذا تصعب على نفسك القول بالإنسان يسوع المسيح وهو نفسة أعلن إنسانيته وبشريته كما أعلن لاهوته.*



أخ سامح 
أنا أحب اطمع في مساعدتك..انا ساكن في أميركا وقرأت آية في الكتاب المقدس أرجو أن تفسرها لي



Mark 10:18
Jesus said to him, "Why do you call me good? No one is good except God alone.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> أخ سامح
> أنا أحب اطمع في مساعدتك..انا ساكن في أميركا وقرأت آية في الكتاب المقدس أرجو أن تفسرها لي
> 
> 
> ...


 *شعر الشاب بالجوع والعطش فركض مسرعًا نحو السيد وجثا له وسأله: "أيها المعلم الصالح ماذا أعمل لأرث الحياة الصالحة؟" وإذ كان الشاب لم يدرك بعد أنه المسيح ابن الله، عاتبه السيد: "لماذا تدعوني صالحًا، ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله!" إنه لم ينف عن نفسه الصلاح فقد دعا نفسه الراعي الصالح (يو 10: 11؛ لو 2: 15)، لكنه يرفض أن يلقبه الشاب هكذا ظنًا أنه لقب للتفخيم كعادة اليهود في معاملاتهم مع القيادات الدينية، ينعتوهم بصفات خاصة بالله نفسه. وكأنه أراد من الشاب أن يراجع حساباته الداخلية من جهة إيمانه به، وثانيًا ألا يستخدم الألفاظ الخاصة بالله لتكريم الإنسان.

يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [عندما قال: "أيها المعلم الصالح"، قالها بمعنى الصلاح الجزئي لا المطلق مع أن صلاح الله مطلق وصلاح الإنسان جزئي، لذا أجابه الرب: لماذا تدعوني صالحًا، وأنت تنكر إني أنا الله؟ لماذا تدعونني صالحًا والله وحده هو الصالح؟ لم ينكر الرب أنه صالح، بل يشير إلى أنه هو الله... إن كان الآب صالحًا فذاك أيضًا صالح، لأن كل ما للآب فهو له (يو 17: 10)... أليس صالحًا من يدبر صلاح النفس التي تطلبه؟ أليس صالحًا من يشبع بالخير عمرك (مز 103: 5)؟ أليس صالحًا من قال "أنا هو الراعي الصالح"؟ (يو 10: 11)[238].]*


----------



## Samir poet (17 مايو 2011)

*الرب يبارك اعمالك الصالحة اخويا سامح 
ويستخدمك لمجد اسمو القدوس​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *الرب يبارك اعمالك الصالحة اخويا سامح
> ويستخدمك لمجد اسمو القدوس​*


*شكرااااااااا أخى سمير نحن مجرد عبيد بطالون نطلب من الرب أن أن يتمجد فينا*


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *شعر الشاب بالجوع والعطش فركض مسرعًا نحو السيد وجثا له وسأله: "أيها المعلم الصالح ماذا أعمل لأرث الحياة الصالحة؟" وإذ كان الشاب لم يدرك بعد أنه المسيح ابن الله، عاتبه السيد: "لماذا تدعوني صالحًا، ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله!" إنه لم ينف عن نفسه الصلاح فقد دعا نفسه الراعي الصالح (يو 10: 11؛ لو 2: 15)، لكنه يرفض أن يلقبه الشاب هكذا ظنًا أنه لقب للتفخيم كعادة اليهود في معاملاتهم مع القيادات الدينية، ينعتوهم بصفات خاصة بالله نفسه. وكأنه أراد من الشاب أن يراجع حساباته الداخلية من جهة إيمانه به، وثانيًا ألا يستخدم الألفاظ الخاصة بالله لتكريم الإنسان.
> 
> يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [عندما قال: "أيها المعلم الصالح"، قالها بمعنى الصلاح الجزئي لا المطلق مع أن صلاح الله مطلق وصلاح الإنسان جزئي، لذا أجابه الرب: لماذا تدعوني صالحًا، وأنت تنكر إني أنا الله؟ لماذا تدعونني صالحًا والله وحده هو الصالح؟ لم ينكر الرب أنه صالح، بل يشير إلى أنه هو الله... إن كان الآب صالحًا فذاك أيضًا صالح، لأن كل ما للآب فهو له (يو 17: 10)... أليس صالحًا من يدبر صلاح النفس التي تطلبه؟ أليس صالحًا من يشبع بالخير عمرك (مز 103: 5)؟ أليس صالحًا من قال "أنا هو الراعي الصالح"؟ (يو 10: 11)[238].]*




أخي سامح باركك الرب على مساعدتك لكني سأورد الآيات كما قرأتها نصاً في الكتاب المقدس

Mark 10:17

As Jesus started on his way, a man ran up to him and fell on his knees before him. "Good teacher," he asked, "what must I do to inherit eternal life?"

Mark 10:18
Why do you call me good?" Jesus answered. "No one is good--except God alone.

اذاً لماذا قدم هذا الرجل الى المسيح ليسأله اذا لم يكن يدرك انه المسيح ابن الله؟
وسؤالي الثاني ليس في مناقشة صفة الصلاح وارتباطها بذات المسيح ولكن في إستعمال المسيح للفظ الله بمعزل عن نفسه عندما قال:
Why do you call me good?" Jesus answered. "No one is good--except God alone

شكرا وحفظكم الرب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> أخي سامح باركك الرب على مساعدتك لكني سأورد الآيات كما قرأتها نصاً في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> Mark 10:17
> 
> ...


*الإجابة على سؤالك الأول موجودة فى نفس سياق النص
الشاب ناداه 
"Good teacher,"  "أيها المعلم الصالح" 
هذا كان ظن الشاب به مجرد معلما صالحا وكما عرضت سابقا المسيح له المجد أراد أن يرفع عينيه إلى كامل حقيقتة فهو الله .
الإجابة على السؤال الثانى هو لم يعزل نفسه عن الله بل أورد للشاب كلاما قانونا معروفا "ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله" المقصود بالطبع الكمال المطلق 
مثلما يقول طبيب لتلاميذه الطبيب يجب أن يكون دقيقا هنا هو لم يعزل نفسه عن مهنة الطب بل هو يتكلم عن قانون معروف وسمه واجبة للطبيب. *


----------



## أَمَة (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> *اذا* لا يجوز لنا أن نقول عنه انه إنسان لانه كما تفضلت حضرتك نحن نعبد الله الظاهر في الجسد..ولا يجوز لنا أن نعبد إنسان





أخي *مطرد **35*

أهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك.

ما لا يجوز هو الإستنتاج الخاطئ الذي اتيت به عندما قلت "*إذا*" .

لم يقل احد منا أنه لا يجوز أن نقول عن المسيح أنه إنسان؟ 

ما لا يجوز هو أن نقول عنه إنه *إنسان فقط. لأنه الله الذي ظهر بالجسد إنسانا مثلنا ولكن بلا خطية لأنه لم يولد بمشيئة إنسان ولا بزرع بشري بل بمشيئة الله (مشيئته) وبروح الله من عذراء لم تعرف رجلا.*

وبما أنه الله وتجسده لم يغير الوهيته إذن يحق  السجود له في الجسد. تماما مثل ملك اي بلد ... لا يفقد هيبته وسلتطه بين شعبه لو ظهر لهم بلباس عامة الشعب.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> شكرا لك على اهتمامك ومتابعتك أخي
> 
> اذا بأن يستطيع الله أن يكون أنسان..لا يلغي ذلك كينونته الأصلية في كونه اله أو رب لهذا الأنسان...اذاً لماذا نسميه أبن الأنسان؟...مع انو اسم ينافي أصل الحقيقة؟
> 
> أشكر حرصك على مساعدتي



*لقب "إبن الانسان" لا يدل فقط على الطبيعة البشرية للمسيح بل هو أيضا، لمن يعرف الكتاب المقدس والتاريخ العقيدي، هو دليل على لاهوت السيد المسيح واستعماله لهذا اللقب يشير الى ذلك لأنه يشير الى الكلام الوارد في سفر دانيال النبي في العهد القديم:

13. كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
14. فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.
(دانيال 7)

"إبن الإنسان" هذا كما رأينا من الكتاب اليهودي حيّر اليهود أنفسهم، لأنع ليس بشر فقط بل تتعبد له كل الشعوب وسلطانه سلطان أبدي لا يزول!!! وهو عندنا المسيح يسوع الذي تسأل عنه.
*


Gospel Life قال:


> أنا لا أحب أن أطيل عليكي لكني في أميركا وقرأت الكتاب المقدس وتوجد آية فيه أرجو أن تفسريها لي
> 
> Mark 10:18
> Jesus said to him, "Why do you call me good? No one is good except God alone.


*الآية كالتالي:

18. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ.
(مرقس 18:10)

قد تستغرب اذا قلت لك أن هذه الآية هي في الحقيقة دليل آخر على لاهوت المسيح! كيف؟ المسيح هنا لا ينفي عن نفسه الصلاح (لم يقل: أنا لست صالحا) بل يريد أن يُوجّه ايمان السائل برقّة. السائل جاءه وسأل: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟» فالسيد المسيح يريد أن يوجهه الى الابتعاد عن التملّق والرياء ومعرفة أن المسيح نفسه هو الحياة الأبدية (أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. (يوحنا 6:14))

المسيح قال عن نفسه: مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ (متى 46:8) وأيضا:  أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي (يوحنا 14:10) اذن فهو لم ينفِ عن نفسه الصلاح.

للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع: إضغط هنا*



مطر35 قال:


> أخ سامح انت تقول بأن المسيح إنسان كامل؟... اذاً فهل نحن نعبد إنسان؟





مطر35 قال:


> اذا لا يجوز لنا أن نقول عنه انه إنسان لانه كما تفضلت حضرتك نحن نعبد الله الظاهر في الجسد..ولا يجوز لنا أن نعبد إنسان



*راجع هذا الموضوع: إضغط هنا

أطلب إليك أخي العزيز أن تقرأ كل ما كتبته لك وتراجع مشاركتي الأولى ردا على سؤالك: هنا إقرأها بتروّي مرة ومرتين وثلاثة مع كاسة شاي  وان وجدت أسئلة بعد ذلك فنحن تحت أمرك.*


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *الإجابة على سؤالك الأول موجودة فى نفس سياق النص
> الشاب ناداه
> "Good teacher,"  "أيها المعلم الصالح"
> هذا كان ظن الشاب به مجرد معلما صالحا وكما عرضت سابقا المسيح له المجد أراد أن يرفع عينيه إلى كامل حقيقتة فهو الله .
> ...





أليس المسيح هو المعلم؟ فلماذا نفسر الآية على ان الشاب جهل هوية المسيح ؟
خاصة وان الشاب آتى للمسيح وهو يهم بمواصلة رحلته في الأردن بعد أن جلبو له بعض الأطفال لتحل عليهم بركته المقدسة؟


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

أمة قال:


> أخي *مطرد **35*
> 
> أهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك.
> 
> ...




شكرا جزيلا ..أفهم من كلامك أن المسيح هو إنسان..وسؤالي كان..هل يجوز لنا أن نعبد إنسان؟ سواء أكان كاملاً أم لا في كل خواصه وصفاته المميزة تبقى صفته الأولى إنسان...فهل يجوز لنا ذلك؟

وأنا شاكر لوقتكم وحرصكم

حفظكم الرب


----------



## أَمَة (17 مايو 2011)

مطر35 قال:


> أليس المسيح هو المعلم؟ فلماذا نفسر الآية على ان الشاب جهل هوية المسيح ؟





نحن لا نفسر الآية على ان الشاب جهل هوية المسيح. بل هي الحقيقة ان الشاب جهل هوية المسيح ونداه ب "يا معلم". المسيح فعلا هو المعلم *وهذا لا ينفِ* كونه الله الذي ظهر بالجسد. 

الوهية المسيح نسيج متكامل في الكتاب المقدس منذ النبؤات عنه من أيام موسى حتى مجئ يوحنا المعمدان (_آخر أنبياء العهد القديم وهمزة الوصل بين العهدين القديم والجديد_) الى نهاية كتاب العهد الجديد = الأناجيل والرسائل وسفر الأعمال.



مطر35 قال:


> خاصة وان الشاب آتى للمسيح وهو يهم بمواصلة رحلته في الأردن بعد أن جلبو له بعض الأطفال لتحل عليهم بركته المقدسة؟


 

ممكن ان توضح لنا أكثر ما هي علاقة عدم معرفة الشاب لالوهية المسيح بجلب الأطفال.

علما أن الشاب جثا للمسيح وهو خارج الى الطريق. 

*[Q-BIBLE]17. وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ رَكَضَ وَاحِدٌ وَجَثَا لَهُ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟»[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## مطر35 (17 مايو 2011)

أمة قال:


> نحن لا نفسر الآية على ان الشاب جهل هوية المسيح. بل هي الحقيقة ان الشاب جهل هوية المسيح ونداه ب "يا معلم". المسيح فعلا هو المعلم *وهذا لا ينفِ* كونه الله الذي ظهر بالجسد.
> 
> الوهية المسيح نسيج متكامل في الكتاب المقدس منذ النبؤات عنه من أيام موسى حتى مجئ يوحنا المعمدان (_آخر أنبياء العهد القديم وهمزة الوصل بين العهدين القديم والجديد_) الى نهاية كتاب العهد الجديد = الأناجيل والرسائل وسفر الأعمال.
> 
> ...




القصد بأن المسيح كان بين الناس والأطفال واذ هو يهم بالمغادرة أتاه الشاب...فمن المستبعد أن يكون قد جهل هوية المسيح .

وقولك عزيزي: نحن لا نفسر الآية على ان الشاب جهل هوية المسيح. بل هي الحقيقة ان الشاب جهل هوية المسيح ونداه ب "يا معلم". 
فمن أين نتيقن بأن هذه هي الحقيقة؟

وبعدها تعود وتقول : المسيح فعلا هو المعلم
وأنا لا أختلف معك في هذا مع انه لا يفسر لماذا جهل الشاب هوية المسيح

وانا أكثر من شاكر لكم


----------

